# Hymer in the flood



## Dave757 (May 12, 2005)

Just returned from Glos where we spent two nights stuck in a layby having been pulled from the water by a friendly farm tractor. We got through lots of water about a foot deep no trouble,but two and half feet was our undoing! Next time I will take the intake hose off the air filter and remove the top cover.hope there isnt a next time! Must mention the RAC man who did a sterling job taking the injectors out and blowing the water out even if it did knacker the sta,rter motor,if it wasnt for him we would still be there!


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

Glad to hear you got home safely


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Got away with that one then phew!


----------



## Dave757 (May 12, 2005)

Our destination was Upton on Severn,looking at the news I am glad we turned back as we would now be a Hymer submarine. I drove slowly through the water with lots of revs,the RAC man thought less revs less air so less water guess it makes sense --thats the learning curve I suppose!


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

hmm.. a problem with an auto.. i.e. slipping the clutch.. hadnt thought of that and I have two autos ... :O

luckily the citroen will rise about 6 more inches if I pull the lever


----------



## takeaflight (May 9, 2005)

I have to the RAC as been excellent on the occasions I have needed them.
Roy


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

Hi Dave did the engine stall as a result of the water intake, I assume it did, water cannot be compressed and i would have thought the RAC man recommended to you to have a compression check done as soon as possible on your engine, if not the reason being if you have suffered any slightly bent valves, it may not show up during driving, however if you leave it undetected, severe damage to your cylinder head would be the result, if the test prooves to be OK you will have been very lucky, if the test shows a drop on one or more cylinders you will need rectification work ASAP, if you delay repairs you will still need the same work doing plus a new cylinder head, I hope im not the bearer of bad news and all turns out ok, I would hate to have not passed on this information only to read 3 months down the line of your new problems
Geo


----------



## Dave757 (May 12, 2005)

Thanks Geo, good thinking ,will get that done with the oil and starter change this week


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

Dave757 said:


> Thanks Geo, good thinking ,will get that done with the oil and starter change this week


I'll bet your glad that's all that needs changing?

Glad your ok.

Johnny F


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

Hi just to say I agree with GEO hydrolic lock up usually means new engine unless extreamly lucky,hope so for you :wink: 
terry


----------



## Dave757 (May 12, 2005)

well on the way back it seemed to go better than ever with no air filter fitted and sounded absolutly fine, fingers crossed.


----------



## ambegayo (Jan 7, 2007)

*flood water*

My other arf says to stick the filter back on and change the oil asap, almost definitely got water in the oil!! He's pretty clued up on diesels.


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

Come on simpsons time to part with your tenner! :lol: 
terry


----------



## thegreatpan (Oct 29, 2007)

Don't forget gearbox & possibly the diff oil as well. My old Escort got caught in the 2000 floods, (water coming up through the gear shift gaiter), she kept going, but the gearbox seized soon afterwards. This was due to a high level breather apparently.


----------

